# my rex



## 85bluedime (May 23, 2013)

2012 t4 28" Swamp lites, hids, 40" light bar, 3" lift, roof, winch, etc etc. Wilson nc is my location.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## 85bluedime (May 23, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## beepin (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweet looking man, nice!


----------

